# The Drake's of Vulcan - Salamander Successor WIP



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*The Drake's of Vulkan - Salamander Successor WIP*

*The Drake’s of Vulkan – Salamander Successor Chapter*

*Introduction:*

Although I liked my Golden Fists Space Marine army, I just felt that I wanted to do a Salamanders army, but didn't like the green colour. So instead I read the for the Salamanders and Vulkan and came up with this army, the Drake's of Vulkan. Also, I love using Flamers, so Vulkan He'stan will appear in my army, although he will probably be converted from a different model (Huron Blackheart?)
Got my first terminator (from AoBR) painted up in the colour scheme I chose so here are the pictures, followed by some fluff in my next post. I want them to look like they have just arrived on a battlefield, and as such the weathering on them will be limited.
I also need to add the Chapter symbols and finish the base.

*Pictures (sorry they are a bit dark, will try and update them later):*


















*First bit of Fluff:*

*Chapter Planet:* L’mas – a Jungle Death World

*Year of Creation:* 33rd Milennium

*Gene-seed Origins:* The Drake’s of Vulkan have a Pure Gene-seed taken from a previous Forgefather of the Salamanders: Vulkan Ki’pus

*Original Chapter Master:* Arctius Varom

*Battle Cries:*
- Purge the unclean!
- With Flamer and Chainsword the enemy will be slain!
- Let the Emperor cleanse their souls!
- Let them come, for we will slay them all!

*Chapter Organisation:*

The Drake's of Vulkan have more Battle Companies and Reserve Companies than other Chapters, as their reserve companies only contain 5 squads, allowing the Drake's of Vulkan more flexibility when they go to war.

*Child of the Salamander’s:* Orpheus Aurio
The Child of the Salamander's follows a similar role to that of the Forgefather of the Salamander's Chapter.

*Chapter Master:* Lithonius Vonreuter

*Chief Librarian:* Steinmuller Valar

*High Chaplain:* Thaliot Jacque

*Chief Apothecary:* Gabriel Paidar

*Master of the Forge:* Arcadius Tran

*Veteran Company:*
1st Company Captain: Daenyathos Phaeron
1st Company Squads: 100 Veterans

*Battle Company:*
2nd Company Captain: Vermaas Ekimus
2nd Company Squads: 5 Tactical Squads, 3 Devastator Squads, 2 Assault Squads

Battle Company:
*3rd Company Captain:* Furion Cyph
3rd Company Squads: 5 Tactical Squads, 3 Devastator Squads, 2 Assault Squads

*Battle Company:*
4th Company Captain: Validus Agramos
4th Company Squads: 5 Tactical Squads, 3 Devastator Squads, 2 Assault Squads

*Battle Company:*
5th Company Captain: Helveticus Invictus
5th Company Squads: 5 Tactical Squads, 3 Devastator Squads, 2 Assault Squads

*Battle Company:*
6th Company Captain: Shadryss Lazerian
6th Company Squads: 5 Tactical Squads, 3 Devastator Squads, 2 Assault Squads

*Reserve Company:*
7th Company Captain: Mortez Galfridus
7th Company Squads: 3 Tactical Squads, 2 Devastator Squads

*Reserve Company:*
8th Company Captain: Uzziel Marrus
8th Company Squads: 3 Tactical Squads, 2 Devastator Squads

*Reserve Company:*
9th Company Captain: Adeaus Vardis
9th Company Squads: 3 Tactical Squads, 2 Assault Squads

*Reserve Company:*
10th Company Captain: Graius Cissero
10th Company Squads: 3 Tactical Squads, 2 Assault Squads

*Reserve Company:*
11th Company Captain: Hyplion Malloc
11th Company Squads: 5 Devastator Squads

*Reserve Company:*
12th Company Captain: Balian Omegus
12th Company Squads: 5 Devastator Squads

*Scout Company:*
13th Company Captain: Palantine Valence
13th Company Squads: Scout Squads

P.S. Is there a way to change the title of the thread, I noticed I spelt Vulkan wrong


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Famous Battles of the Drake's of Vulkan*

More battles will be added at a later date.

*Famous Battles:*

Battle of Haiker III – 33rd Milennium:

97 years after the creation of the Drake’s of Vulkan, Waaaagh! Smashgrug threatened the nearby Hive world of Haiker III; the Drake’s of Vulkan were the first Chapter to react. They sent their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 8th, 9th and 11th Companies to deal with the threat, as well as the current Chapter Master, Arctius Varom. When the Drake’s of Vulkan arrived in their Thunderhawk’s, they found the entire world over-run by Orks. The 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 11th Companies launched the main Assault from Drop Pods on the main Hive City, which was being looted by the Orks, taking them by surprise, while the 4th, 8th and 9th Companies deployed so that they surrounded the City, cutting off the Ork’s escape routes. After a bloody battle, which took a day and a night, the Space Marines were successful in taking the city, and started building barricades to defend the city from Ork’s.

It wasn’t long before Ork forces came to reclaim the city, which now flew one of the Chapter Banner’s of the Drake’s of Vulcan. Crude Battle-wagons and Trukks screeched towards the city whilst piston driven Deff Dread’s and Killa Kans stomped towards the encircled Space Marines. The Marines took out as many of the Ork’s and their vehicles as they could, but it made little difference. The vehicles reached the Marines first, and as the Ork’s piled out of them the Space Marines grabbed their chainsword’s and prepared to sell their lives for the Emperor. The Drake’s of Vulkan managed to hold back the Boyz, but part of the city was breached, as Warboss Smashgrug and his retinue of Ork Meganobz butchered valiant Marines.

Even as Chapter Master Arctius Varom realised that his defences were breached by the Warboss, a trio of Deff Dread’s tore through the barricades stomped towards him, the Boltgun’s of the Marine’s doing nothing to slow them. Arctius Varom found himself thrown across the barricades as the middle Dread chucked him out its way, crushing his left arm and leg. Even as he fell he saw hordes of Orks rushing towards him, and he pulled himself back over the barricade. Arctius Varom’s Chapter Champion launched himself at a Deff Dread, detonating a Melta-bomb just before the Dread ripped him in two. This destroyed the Deff Dread and damaged the second Dread, as well as blowing up his ripped body. Angered at the death of his Chapter Chamion, Arctius fired his Combi-Melta into the back of the third Dread, causing it to explode. The damaged Dread found itself unable to move as Dreadnought Solralius smashed his fist through it, pulling the Ork pilot out and crushing the Ork in his iron grip. Orks started piling through the gap though, the Marines picking up their discarded Boltgun’s firing into the Greenskin’s ranks. The Chapter Master limped away from the fighting with his two remaining Honour Guard, towards where reports of the Warboss had come from.

The Warboss and his retinue stalked towards a column of smoke, where the wrecks of three Deff Dreads could be seen, Orks pouring through the breech they had made, where 5 Meganobz lay dead, alongside 19 Battle Brothers. It was at this point that the Salamanders 2nd Company and the Imperial Fist 3rd Company made planet-fall; landing around the North side of the City, the roar of Boltgun’s overpowering the cries of the Orks. The Imperial Fists and Salamander’s were able to hold off the Orks, but couldn’t leave the safety of the area cleared by their Drop Pods. Some of the Killa Kans and Deff Dreads peeled away from the main Assault to destroy the newly arrived Space Marines. Guns blazed and Chainsword’s whirred as the Orks closed in around the Battle Brothers.

Arctius Varom saw the Warboss and about fifteen Meganobz advancing towards him, and held his glowing Relic Blade, his Honour Guard doing the same. The Warboss saw the Chapter Master and charged clumsily towards the brave Marine, his retinue following close behind. One of the Meganobz took several Boltgun rounds to the head, and crashed to ground. Arctius and his two Guards leaped at the Warboss and his retinue, their Relic Blade’s sweeping round, slaying three Meganobz before they can react.

Smashgrug reached out with his Power Klaw and crushed one of the Honour Guard as two more of the Meganobz fell to the blades of the Marines. Arctius swung his Blade, severing one of the Warbosses arms and killing a Meganob at the same time, while his Guard had his head crushed by a Meganob. Arctius carefully avoided the heavy Klaws of the Orks, hacking at one of Smashgrug’s leg, knocking the warboss to the floor. Something tore threw Arctius’s shoulder and his arm hung limply, dropping the Blade. Smashgrug stood up awkwardly; ready to crush Arctius with his blood-cover Klaw. Arctius was ready though, and rammed his hidden combat blade into the head of the Ork Warboss, pulling it down, splitting Smashgrug’s skull in two. The surviving Meganobz tore into the valiant Chapter Master, leaving his torn and injured body a wreck on the floor. The Meganobz started to clumsily run towards the wrecks of the Deff Dreads, but without the direction of the Warboss, they were easily picked off by the Devastator squads which were defending the city.

The 2nd Company of the Imperial Fists and the Raven Guard’s 4th and 5th Companys now made planet-fall on the Southern side of the compound, where the Warboss and Deff Dreads had broken through, and added their forces to the almost overwhelmed defenders. Orks were slain in their thousand’s as they were caught between battle-ready and angry Space Marines. After another few hours of bloody fighting the majority of the Ork forces were destroyed, and those that weren’t fled from the city where so many others had died. Arctius’s body was recovered from the city and his ruined form was taken back to the Drake’s of Vulkan’s waiting Thunderhawk. His body is now entombed in a Dreadnought, and he has achieved the Venerable status, often fighting alongside the 1st Company. Artius is highly regarded by all, and is part of the Chapter Council, although he prefers to fight against the Orks wherever possible. The Drake’s of Vulkan lost around 250 Battle Brothers, whilst the Marines of the other Chapters lost less than 100 Battle Brother’s between.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Great fluff, well painted army. Keep it up, looking forward to more.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Razorback/Rhino*

Thank you, been bombarded with homework recently (well sort of, I just do it in lesson) but haven't had much time to do anything recently. However I did buy a Razorback and have just converted the Lascannons into a twin-linked Heavy Flamer. I've temporarily fixed it onto my old Rhino, which I can now swap between Razorback and Rhino (got a game on Sunday and don't think I'll have time to paint it up). The Rhino needs repainting from the Golden Fists chapter

As a Rhino:









As a Razorback:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice work! Just a grammar nazi point: It should be the Drakes of Vulkan, without the apostrophe 

And PM the relevant mod to edit the title for you if you really want. Also, maybe include some details on the chapter master and other heroes of the chapter.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Chapter Symbol and Army List*

Thank you for the comment, I thought it would have the apostrophe in though. Working on some more fluff as we speak, although there is a massive time gap 

Here's the Terminator from first post, I've decided on the Chapter Symbol, the Hammer's of Vulcan, one red, one orange, to the show the Chapter's pride in their heritage. The paint is a bit thick but it will do.









Here's the army list:
HQ:
Vulkan He'stan (Orpheus Aurio) or Librarian
Troops:
10 Man Tactical Squad - Meltagun, Multi-melta, Power Fist, Combi-melta
- Razorback - Extra Armour, Twin Linked Heavy Flamer
10 Man Tactical Squad - Flamer Power Weapon, Melta-bombs
- Rhino - Extra Armour
If Librarian taken: 5 Man Scouts squad with Sniper Rifles and Camo Cloaks
Fast Attack:
7 Space Marine Bikes - 2 Meltaguns, Power Weapon, Melta-bombs, 
Attack Bike - Multi-melta.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> Thank you for the comment, I thought it would have the apostrophe in though. Working on some more fluff as we speak, although there is a massive time gap
> 
> Here's the Terminator from first post, I've decided on the Chapter Symbol, the Hammer's of Vulcan, one red, one orange, to the show the Chapter's pride in their heritage. The paint is a bit thick but it will do.
> 
> ...


looks great, and the army list is looking formidable. I like the emblem. now PAINT!!!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Biker Sergeant*

Your wish is my command:


































The pictures are a bit dark he isn't finished yet, so I will take better pictures when he is.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks good, and yeah I think the dark pictures arent doing him justice.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So far so good. One major tip is to water down your paints. I can see several areas where the paint went on really really thick. I would also suggest taking a bit more time on assembly. I know we all want to toss a model together as fast as we can but taking an extra 30 minutes will really help the look of a model once it is finished and in the long run you will be tankful you did.

It really is awesome that you have spent that much time coming up with fluff and a write up on your chapter. If you ever want to write a shortstory up on your guys you can get a hold of Commissar Ploss who is the editor of the Heretic, the Heresy Online eZine.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to seem like a downer but they look like DA. Are you any good with green stuff? I would like to see what you can do with some GS models.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Biker Sergeant and replies to comments*

Here's the almost finished biker sergeant, wanted to get some half decent pictures before the heat-wave finished and the clouds come back.




















777swappamag777 said:


> Sorry to seem like a downer but they look like DA. Are you any good with green stuff? I would like to see what you can do with some GS models.


I'm ok with GS, I find it easier to use if I have something, only problem is I don't have any GS at the moment, and I can't afford any at the moment. I'm thinking of painting some flames on somewhere on the model, but that will probably when I've got everyone painted up like these two.



djinn24 said:


> So far so good. One major tip is to water down your paints. I can see several areas where the paint went on really really thick. I would also suggest taking a bit more time on assembly. I know we all want to toss a model together as fast as we can but taking an extra 30 minutes will really help the look of a model once it is finished and in the long run you will be tankful you did.


Thank you for you kind words. I think the problem with most of these models is that they are my older models, and so I'm trying to improve how they look, but don't have anything to strip them with (and I've e-primed most of them already), here's a couple of pictures to show you what they looked like before:












djinn24 said:


> It really is awesome that you have spent that much time coming up with fluff and a write up on your chapter. If you ever want to write a shortstory up on your guys you can get a hold of Commissar Ploss who is the editor of the Heretic, the Heresy Online eZine.


Sounds cool, I'll have to think about it, I like writing stories :biggrin:



Minizke1 said:


> Looks good, and yeah I think the dark pictures arent doing him justice.


Thank you


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Flames on the Biker Sergeant and brief Battle Report*

I tried out my army list against a Grey Knight (I hate the _Silver_ Knights!) 5 objectives in total, 1 in the centre and 1 roughly halfway between the centre and each corner (board was only 3ft wide, 4ft long) I think he had Draigo, 5 Terminators, a 7/8 man PA Grey Knight Squad (1 Psycannon/Incinerator) and a 7 man PA Grey Knight Squad (1 Psycannon/Incinerator) with Rhino. Everyone had Psybolts (i think that's what they're called)

The Bikers and Tactical Squad sped forward, their combined firepower wiping out the 7/8 man Grey Knight Squad on turn 1. The Grey Knights stun the Razorback
My combat squad with Multi-melta and 4 normal marines blew up the Rhino turn 2, the marine with Psycannon/Incinerator dying. Draigo is reduced to 2 wounds and 1 terminator is killed by my Tactical Squad/Biker Squad.
Turn 2/3 Draigo left the Terminators and went after my Bikers, leaving them with the sergeant, a meltagun-biker, and a wounded Attack Bike. The Terminators wiped out the Tactical Squad in combat, who had already lost 2 of their battle brothers to shooting.
The Razorback lost its Heavy Flamer and was immbolised on turn 2/3.
Turn 3/4 Vulkan/Orpheus and the other combat squad came out of the Razorback the turn after, their meltagun, combi-melta, heavy flamer and 3 bolt pistols killing 2. The Terminators killed 4 Marines after Orpheus and Co. assaulted them, but Orpheus killed the 2 left. 

we had 1 objective each but didn't get to finish (and I was about to melt Draigo :ireful2
He had the 6 Grey Knights in PA (on the objective) and the wounded Draigo left.
I had my Multi-melta combat squad (on the objective), the Combat Squad Sergeant, Orpheus/Vulkan, and my depleted Bike Squad (thanks to being reminded that bikes flee 3D6 not 2D6)
All in all, it was a good game, and I loved using Orpheus - all those Melta re-rolls (at 1 point I rolled triple 1's for my Bike Squad, which quickly became a 3, 5 and 6). I don't really think I could've done anything differently, the only thing that could have helped would have been a bigger board, where I could take advantage of my superior mobility.


----------

